# Running X on a Deskpro EN with FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE



## bunyip (Mar 31, 2011)

For those of us who find older hardware quite adequate for our purposes, I offer this post with the solution that I found and I am also seeking an explanation of why it works.

My Deskpro EN successfully ran X under FreeBSD 7.x. When I loaded FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE, X ran but with a garbled screen. In both cases the video driver was xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4, but compiled under the relevant operating system version.

Thinking this may be a memory configuration issue, I tried modifing i810_memory.c. When I commented out the section that adds in the Dcache memory and compiled the driver, I had a working X. The the file diff below.


```
*** i810_memory.c	Sun Jun 20 20:23:07 2010
--- i810_memory.c.orig	Wed May 13 10:12:11 2009
***************
*** 148,155 ****
     tom += 0x7ffff;
     tom &= ~0x7ffff;
  
- /* Disabled for now
- 
     if ((key = xf86AllocateGARTMemory(pScrn->scrnIndex, size, 1, NULL)) != -1) {
        pI810->DcacheOffset = tom;
        pI810->DcacheKey = key;
--- 148,153 ----
***************
*** 169,176 ****
  		 size);
        pI810->DcacheKey = -1;
     }
-  */
-     pI810->DcacheKey = -1;
  
     /*
      * Mouse cursor -- The i810 (crazy) needs a physical address in
--- 167,172 ----
```

I have not pursued the matter any further, but I would appreciate any comments about what is causing this behaviour.

Enjoy!


----------

